# New Surefire headlamp, the Minimus



## dmz (Jan 18, 2009)

*Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp? Are there any pics?

This is all I could find: 100 / 10 / 1 lumen; 1.5/15/50 hours on a single CR123


----------



## nzbazza (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Now this sounds interesting!!!! I hope it has the same UI as the SF Titan and Saint headlamp. Pics please!!!

On the other hand the circuitry doesn't sound as efficient as say a Zebralight H30 that runs @ 80lm/2.5h, 20lm/21hr and 4lm/90hr.

I suppose all will be revealed in due course.....


----------



## Blue72 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

If this thing is small, I think it will be a smash hit


----------



## Moka (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Pending the price I'd be in for this, perhaps over the Saint even... Hmmm...


----------



## Stage Tech (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

So far , this is a rumor based on what ??


----------



## nzbazza (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

In doing a google search for info on the Surefire Minimus Headlamp I came across this site that had full page scans of all the new Surefire toys/tools including the Minimus Headlamp!!!!  Many thanks to the scanner/site host for making this desperately waited for information available! :twothumbs:  :rock:

The minimus looks exactly like and my suspicion is that it actually is, the head unit of the Saint headlamp, and instead of a cable entry on one side a 1CR123 battery adaptor is screwed on instead, creating a nice compact unit. It'll be like strapping a Titan T1A to your forehead. It has the same "volume dial" UI of the Saint, just shorter runtimes 'cause of the single cell not three.

I guess that those who buy the full-blown Saint HL would be able to purchase the single cell adaptor to convert their Saint into a Minimus.

Now we just have to wait until these puppies make it to the market....


----------



## gillestugan (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

good work finding the information. It really looks great! Rotary selector and 1 lumen on low are really good features and now they come in such a small package.


----------



## Stage Tech (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

I don't think this minimus is going to be modular with the full saint....it doesn't have the top head strap nor the place to fix it...
The whole strap is different , it doens't have the cable adjustment parts , etc...
Let's hope it does , but from the pics , looks like two different units.
I'll go for the Minimus...


----------



## knf (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

You might not be able to convert a Mimimus up to a full Saint, but it could be possible to buy a Saint and convert it to a Minimus by removing the top strap, battery pack and cable and screwing in the single cell adaptor at the front. In which case it would be incredibly flexible.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

That is CPF member Matt0. He posted those from pdf files another member (Phredd) posted in this thread on "SureFire 2009 Catalogs" in the LED forum. He did that because many, including myself, could not open Phredd's links.


nzbazza said:


> In doing a google search for info on the Surefire Minimus Headlamp I came across this site that had full page scans of all the new Surefire toys/tools including the Minimus Headlamp!!!! Many thanks to the scanner/site host for making this desperately waited for information available! :
> http://mattdehoogh.com/pics/SF2009/


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Remember to compare to SureFire lumens: with SF you get out the front at least what is quoted (over 100L on high) instead of typical bulb lumens. The H30 does have it all over the Saint Minimus in size though. The H30 size, weight, and UI set a new standard, but the beam could use a touch more collimation. The Minimus will probably put more light where you are looking and use the lumens more efficiently than the H30. I always have to use the H30 on medium to read a book while camping - that's 20 lumens (claimed, but fairly accurate in ZL's case) - while if I use a moe concentrated beam HL, I only need ~6 Lumens. Beam profile is very important to efficiency depending on use.

So if it is reasonable priced and not heavy (more important to me than size) then I will want one.


nzbazza said:


> On the other hand the circuitry doesn't sound as efficient as say a Zebralight H30 that runs @ 80lm/2.5h, 20lm/21hr and 4lm/90hr.


----------



## dmz (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

*Price of Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*


----------



## Moka (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



dmz said:


> *Price of Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



Well the full size saint is $185 msrp...


Let the speculation begin :devil::thumbsup:


----------



## rtt (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

The 2009 pdf catalog is now on their site and has additional info for both headlamps.


----------



## nmiller (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



knf said:


> You might not be able to convert a Mimimus up to a full Saint, but it could be possible to buy a Saint and convert it to a Minimus by removing the top strap, battery pack and cable and screwing in the single cell adaptor at the front. In which case it would be incredibly flexible.




Read the 09 catalog. The Saint will come with a 1-123a cell adaptor in order to convert it into a minimus!!!


----------



## knf (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



nmiller said:


> Read the 09 catalog. The Saint will come with a 1-123a cell adaptor in order to convert it into a minimus!!!



That's exactly what I was saying.


----------



## pdogger (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

This thing is impressive with the dual fuel use and now convertible to lightweight use.
But the 100 lumens kinda disappoints me with the 40 dollar Remington 4AA cranking out 140 and the Petzl MYO RXP with its 150. Also do we know anything about the beam?
It appears to be a pure flood light but I don't think SF would do that. I can't wait to see reviews on this HL. It's gonna be hard *not* to own this baby !


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



pdogger said:


> [...] But the 100 lumens kinda disappoints me with the 40 dollar Remington 4AA cranking out 140 and the Petzl MYO RXP with its 150. [...]



140 _nominal_ lumens, no regulation, not convertible, so always the weight of 4xAA. The RXP is probably a more fair comparison.


----------



## nmiller (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Quality is another issue. I would like to think the SF will outlast the others. Who knows though.


----------



## Moka (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

100 SF lumens...
I have an E1b that puts out the front FAR more than 80lm and my P60L before I got me a Malkoff was also putting out about 100lm.... 
It'll be interesting to see the beam profile on one of these... Also be great to see and integrating sphere test to see the actual output out the front and see just how much SF understate the output this time :nana:


----------



## Cuso (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

O please, we all know Surefire is not know for uber high output lumen claims , more like real life lumens, so until someone has made a decent review and comparison, lets keep the low lumen drama on hold...:thumbsup:


----------



## dmz (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Is it a 3 position dial?


----------



## Illum (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

I think on the basis of refreshing memories I'll rehost the pics





























For those who does not have the 2009 catalog.
As far as we know this is what we have to w3rk with until someone gets one in their mailbox


----------



## gunga (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Oh wow. That looks like an awesome headlamp. The Saint is too much for my needs, but the minimus looks great.

Dial variable and more throw than a Zebralight. Could be a real winner if it's ever released!


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

But what will be the price?

I bet you can get that Fenix headband and two lamps to fill it, and a Zebralight for the cost of the Surefire Saint minima.

Update: if the full size is $180+, then the minima should be $120, which can't purchase 2xFenix LD20 & the headband & a Zebralight.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

I guess the Minimus will be over $125, but it will probably be worth it. 
With my budget, I won't get one right away at that price if the Energizer Trailfinder is out, but I'll get one later on B/S/T.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Does any one have info on the Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I think on the basis of refreshing memories I'll rehost the pics
> ...
> For those who does not have the 2009 catalog.
> As far as we know this is what we have to w3rk with until someone gets one in their mailbox


Dood! Where'd you get all those pages? I have a 2009 catalog, and it doesn't show all those you posted.


----------



## Illum (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

gosh, I'm not sure....lets see...harddrive stats, file creation...link:thinking:









they were copied from another thread

heres GreenLED's contribution to that long thread below: http://www.equipped.org/pp/pic2037.htm

probable reference
*Surefire Saint headlamp?*

I don't know...I got the pics on my hard drive in 9/8/2008


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

$185 for the full size, which can be used as full or mini? I've got the wallet out already!


----------



## Illum (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

and you told me your broke yesterday?!


----------



## brammalay (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

I thought it should be released by now.
Has anyone heard anything from surefire?:mecry:


----------



## MikeF (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

I was told by Surefire support that they would be going to dealers in September and available from Surefire in October.


----------



## DonCarlos420 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

That's a bummer. In May they told me that it would be shipping to dealers in July and available in August. They said it would be about a month later before it was available directly from SF. 

I also asked about the Aviator, which they told me would be shipping to dealers in June and available in July.


----------



## Xanteen (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

A2L is now scheduled for mid- to late-August. So far it's still at 120 lumens, but just like the L2X got bumped, the A2 might get the new Cree, too.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*



Xanteen said:


> A2L is now scheduled for mid- to late-August. So far it's still at 120 lumens, but just like the L2X got bumped, the A2 might get the new Cree, too.


 


How cool would it be if they used a warmer/neutral tint for the A2L to help with color rendering, since they are doing away with the incan with this version. 
At least following in the A2 tradition, just newer technology.
Seems most of the emitters SF uses have no consistancy in tint.


On topic:
I really hope these headlamps are released.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Saint Minimus headlamp?*

Sorry guys, the link in post #6 was a directory on my site thats no longer there. I had rehosted the scanned pictures someone had uploaded during ShotShow2009. 

Thankfully, Illum rehosted better versions of the photos further down the page and the catalog is also on SureFire's website.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't seen it mentioned elsewhere, but there was a quick blurb in the Military News' Gear Scout - Surefire Minimus.

It's mentioned as being the first headlamp offered by Surefire, but I thought the Saint was slated for release before this?

-Trevor

Edit: Ah, never mind - the Minimus is a variation on the Saint.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 26, 2009)

TMedina... When you next post a question about a headlamp, you might consider placing it in the Headlamps forum, so it doesn't have to be moved there, and/or checking there first to see if there is already a thread about it, which there is, so it doesn't also have to be merged.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2009)

Look at how much nicer the Surefire's beam is in that review. Also, notice how much brighter it is than the H30. Impressive!


----------



## baterija (Jun 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Look at how much nicer the Surefire's beam is in that review. Also, notice how much brighter it is than the H30. Impressive!



Unfortunately the beamshot doesn't show the edges of the beam pattern so we can judge the severity of this mentioned issue.


> More serious, our sample had a severe prismatic halo at the beams edge that projected a distracting bright line in the wearers peripheral vision.



Hopefully it's something that can get fixed before it gets released if it's really as bad as that makes it sound.


----------



## ltiu (Jun 26, 2009)

Another Surefire Vaporware. Where is the Optimus and Ultimus? Never saw those, been 2 years since talk started.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 26, 2009)

i'm betting that it will be released around 2020. 

by then Fenix will have whomped SF good with a better version....:twothumbs:naughty:


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 27, 2009)

if its on the official webby its on sale to the masses, if not.... :sleepy:

example LX2. :naughty:


----------



## ltiu (Jun 27, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> i'm betting that it will be released around 2020.
> 
> by then Fenix will have whomped SF good with a better version....:twothumbs:naughty:



By then, FENIX will have invented the "Borg" implant light. All babies will have one installed when they are born.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 27, 2009)

Right, with 3xAAA batteries... :shakehead


Bushman5 said:


> by then Fenix will have whomped SF good with a better version....


----------

